# Finally finished making my Nuc's...



## Naymond Rae (Sep 21, 2011)

Hopefully my bees won't be delayed again.. 

















www.theobservationhive.com


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

they wont need those for long hopefully you have some full size stuff also..


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

hmmm....might put a few drops of LGO in each & set 'em outside...may just get lucky and catch a swarm while you wait!


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

What plans did you go by to make those?


----------

